# 350Z Wheels on 2004 Altima???



## Z_Factor (May 16, 2005)

I have a 2004 Altima SL and I also have a 2003 "Performance model" 350Z. I have changed out my stock 350Z 18' wheels for the *NISMO* wheels. The following are my questions and I appreciate any help:
1) Are the lug patterns the same (I think they are 114X5)
2) Will the 18' x 8' Z wheels with a 30mm offset work on the Altima? Thinking about 225/45/18 tires as suggested by Tire Rack.
3) Has anyone done this and can you let me know if there are any problems and pictures if you have them.
Thanks :thumbup: Z Ya!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

wont fit. offset is wrong and the 350 has staggered rims (wider in rear). that whould look queer on the altima


----------



## Z_Factor (May 16, 2005)

craigqc said:


> wont fit. offset is wrong and the 350 has staggered rims (wider in rear). that whould look queer on the altima


I appreciate the feedback and maybe you are correct and it won't work (have you tried it or know of someone who has), however, I do disagree with your response that the 350 has staggered rims. This is true for the 17' wheels that come on the Base and Enthusiast models and the 18' wheels on the Track model. But the 18' wheels that come on the Performance and Touring model (six spoke) are the same offset (30mm) and width (8') at all four corners (I checked). So based on this info would it work now? Thanks again for the feedback. :thumbup: Z Ya!

PS By the way I checked out your Altima at Cardomain and it is sick!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

this has always been a battle on another forum i belong to. the offset is different. the altima you want a 40mm offset or as close to 40 as you can get. the Z's offset will cause a problem if put on the altima as far as ive heard. you are always welcome to try if you can live with doing the work though. 

thanks for the compliment. its always changing too!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

since you have the wheels off of your own z already, why not just try them. bolt them to the altima and check for clearance issues with the calipers and such. then let us know what the outcome is :thumbup:


----------

